# 2.0TD Resale Value



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I realize it is probably too early to tell since the Cruze 2.0TD has only been on the market about six months, but are there any indications out there of how the resale value of these might hold up?

I realize diesels generally have a much higher resale than their gasoline cousins, but will that be the case with the diesel Cruze? I suppose it couldn't be any worse than a gasoline Cruze.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I heard one sold at auction with 100 miles for $20K and that others have sold at $18K. Here is one to watch Chevrolet Cruze Diesel | eBay


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

if they go that cheap I will be buying a used cruze diesel for sure.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

Your right diesel will bring more value
It will always be worth more than the gasser versions


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

At the end of the day it is still a low end American car to most consumers.

It may bring slightly higher than the gas version, but I don't think its going to hold its value exceptionally well by any means.

Good thing I bought mine to drive to the wheels fall off.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

MilTownSHO said:


> At the end of the day it is still a low end American car to most consumers.
> 
> It may bring slightly higher than the gas version, but I don't think its going to hold its value exceptionally well by any means.
> 
> Good thing I bought mine to drive to the wheels fall off.


I agree, only I bought mine to drive till I fall off, I don't intend to buy another car ever.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

on the contrary diesel will hold their value
no matter is its a low market called supply and demand
the less number of them causes higher prices to the ones that want them
more production less value to a certain extent
i have a jeep liberty CRD that was only made for 2 yrs 
the motor alone is worth 6k 
so the value is there
if it was a gas it wouldnt be worth crap
look at a gas 3/4t dodge then compare a cummins 3/4t dodge holy value difference


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

If this diesel motor is reliable as other diesels then you will see the difference in value when these cars get more miles. I bet at around 100k miles is when that will happen. If you were to trade in after 6 months your hit on the trade would be the same as a gasser.
Like the 3/4 ton dodge ram example. I have a hemi ram 2500. Bought it for 31k and trade in value now with 10k miles on it is at 28k. Yes the Cummins would get more with the same mileage but it's also an $8000 option. Trade in value on my truck will drop off sharply at higher mileages compared to the diesels. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Right now would not be the time to trade one of these in as the initial hit has already happened. As a personal example of this, I bought a brand new 2007 Jeep Grand Cherokee CRD Limited in 2007 and proceeded to quickly put 40K miles on it. I sold it on Ebay (about 8 months after I bought it) for $18,800. The original MSRP was $43K. The same car, with the same miles, now? It would easily bring $20K+ on Ebay. So we will take an initial hit, but then I think the value will level out and hold.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

gas and diesel trade in value will never be the same the gasser will always fall short esp with the more miles you put on it.
yes the diesel motor is a more $$ option, but its worth it in every since of the word
ie
in 89-93 dodge offered the cummins which was a $2500 option, still to this day you can buy one of those trucks and pull the motor and sell it for **** near the new option price! 
so you win either way and with diesel the vehicles always come with HD parts that dont come on a gasser. those parts bring more $ as well. WIN-WIN either way u slice the pie.
as a side note
i talked to the dealer yesterday when we were getting the 2nd oil chg, he asked how we liked the car. and of course we proceeded to rant and rave about it. he said that GM hired someone to drive the cruze TD all over the country for a year or so, and they racked up over 400K on the motor. nothing major went wrong!
i like to see that in person but i sounds nice!!!
he even agreed that GM has done a poor job of marketing it, but he thinks it because they are behind on building them. they didnt expect this much sales already! good sign for the cruze TD


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> At the end of the day it is still a low end American car to most consumers.
> 
> It may bring slightly higher than the gas version, but I don't think its going to hold its value exceptionally well by any means.
> 
> Good thing I bought mine to drive to the wheels fall off.


This.

Cars are nothing but pits of money. If it is new, you are getting screwed. Drive it until it dies.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Nellie said:


> he said that GM hired someone to drive the cruze TD all over the country for a year or so, and they racked up over 400K on the motor. nothing major went wrong!
> i like to see that in person but i sounds nice!!!


That's a job I'd like to have. Paid to drive around without deadlines and a 53 ft trailer



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

There are a couple issues that might effect the current diesel Cruze trade in value. 

1. If Chevrolet does not continue to use the Fiat designed engine and instead, uses a lesser quality, lower HP/TQ engine, then current Cruze diesels will hold their value.

2. The car and engine has to earn a good reliability reputation before trade in values would be considered high. Just because it has a diesel in it, in its self, would not create good resale value. If they do, indeed, run 300k without failure, would go a long way toward securing a "smart buy" sticker for current owners.

Just my opinion.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> This.
> 
> Cars are nothing but pits of money. If it is new, you are getting screwed. Drive it until it dies.


Yup, buying a new car never saves money no matter how many "mpg's" it gets but it sure is fun 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

my only concern is the body holds up, seriously thinking of parking it for the first winter an driving my old reliable 02 Saturn for the winter. dam thing still looks new because of polymer body panels. if GM made the cruze the same way ,I would not hesitate to drive it in the salty crap!


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

diesel said:


> I heard one sold at auction with 100 miles for $20K and that others have sold at $18K. Here is one to watch Chevrolet Cruze Diesel | eBay


I traced the car listed on eBay back to the dealer and his asking price is $115 over MSRP for that vehicle as equipped (before shipping charges) and the used CTD on eBay has ~10K miles on it. I imagine that his reserve isn't much less than that.

One must be careful looking at auction prices because often the condition of the vehicle is not revealed, just the auction price. These days, with consumer access to CARFAX, a damaged vehicle may sell for less due to the ability of the consumer to see its' damage history. Many owners whose cars are damaged will pressure the insurance company to "total" their car rather than have a car with a bad CARFAX background. A "Salvage" title, even if the work is done in a workmanlike manner, still devalues the resale value considerably.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The auction is back again Chevrolet Cruze Diesel | eBay


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Bids over $19.5k already and it's a "bare bones" version. I'm kind of surprised it's that high given over 9k miles and the shipping cost some may have to pay. Similarly equipped, at least a few months ago, 23-23.5k'ish after rebates, etc was very doable for a new car in the New England region.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like it brought $22100 - I was surprised it went that high.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

No kidding. I got a killer deal on mine brand new off the lot with 6 miles on the clock; including convenience pkg, enhanced safety pkg, and Pioneer system, I didn't pay a whole lot more than that before taxes and fees.


----------



## papajoe (Jan 3, 2014)

its a fact that all new cars depreciate. current new 2014 pricing on the diesel cruze(1-2-14) were quoted/ordered at $21,030.00 including the backup camera pkg. the dealer has upgraded the drive train warranty from 100,000 miles to unlimited lifetime. if someone intends to buy new and sell in <10k miles, a hit will be taken. but the cost of medium to long range ownership cost, including capital investment/depreciation, insurance, fuel, and maintenance should be in the lower 10% of cars. if the diesel proves "diesel" reliable, the values will hold, and demand better resale values in the marketplace.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Was your extended Drive Train warranty from 100,00 to limited Lifetime available for service at just your dealership or through any Chevy dealer?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> Was your extended Drive Train warranty from 100,00 to limited Lifetime available for service at just your dealership or through any Chevy dealer?


I've heard of that before. Not sure what papajoe's is, but the one I'm aware of is a Hyundai dealer near me that was advertising a 20 yr/200,000 mile warranty, but it was _only_ through them. I don't know what other limitations were involved.


----------



## papajoe (Jan 3, 2014)

its any chevy dealer, that support cruze diesels; re some chevy dealers opt-out of the volt, another speciality car. i guess some dealers are not setup for the diesel.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Yup, buying a new car never saves money no matter how many "mpg's" it gets but it sure is fun


I used to think that was true back when the car market was different. All of that changed after the cash for clunkers program.

Now you can buy new car that has coverage on all of its parts and components from the factory. Or you can gamble with a car that's no longer has any sort of warranty but still brings a hefty fee. Sure you can buy a warranty from a 3rd party, but that adds more money to the deal.

As an example: To me it's not worth getting used 2011 Cruze LS with 60,000 miles on it for $10,000 when you could have bought it new below the MSRPof $16500.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

papajoe said:


> its any chevy dealer, that support cruze diesels; re some chevy dealers opt-out of the volt, another speciality car. i guess some dealers are not setup for the diesel.


What sort of real Chevy dealership wouldn't be able to service the Cruze diesel? If they're able to service the Silverado diesels the Cruze should be just fine.

I'd be pretty pissed if I had to get my car towed to a Chevy dealer just to find out they couldn't work on the car.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

gyrfalcon said:


> I used to think that was true back when the car market was different. All of that changed after the cash for clunkers program.
> 
> Now you can buy new car that has coverage on all of its parts and components from the factory. Or you can gamble with a car that's no longer has any sort of warranty but still brings a hefty fee. Sure you can buy a warranty from a 3rd party, but that adds more money to the deal.
> 
> As an example: To me it's not worth getting used 2011 Cruze LS with 60,000 miles on it for $10,000 when you could have bought it new below the MSRPof $16500.


Of course I agree with you in that isolated example, you could however get a car a few years older then that with a known record of being a dependable make and it will for sure save more money then new. It's the reason I and most people have new vehicles...they want something fresh, latest features, and not have to mess around with it in the shop. If you don't mind the occasional repair, you'll still be way ahead of a car payment. 

I definitely agree that in many cases I saw car shopping, 1-3 year old cars simply weren't worth what was being asked for them. The "why wouldn't I just go buy a new one" logic popped in my mind.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I definitely agree that in many cases I saw car shopping, 1-3 year old cars simply weren't worth what was being asked for them. The "why wouldn't I just go buy a new one" logic popped in my mind.


That was certainly the case about two years ago when the used car market peaked after the cash-for-clunkers mess. Since then, the used car market has come way down. It's still probably higher than normal, but since the market overall is getting flooded with new, efficient cars at post-recession record pace, the used car market is looking attractive again.

When I bought my Subaru, it was only $5k difference (about 20%) between a 3-yr old used model with ~36k miles vs. a brand-new model. Subarus are known for holding their value. I decided to go used because a) $5k is still $5k, and b) I wanted the previous model more than I wanted the new one.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

PanJet said:


> That was certainly the case about two years ago when the used car marked peaked after the cash-for-clunkers mess. Since then, the used car marked has come way down. It's still probably higher than normal, but since the market overall is getting flooded with new, efficient cars at post-recession record pace, the used car market is looking attractive again.
> 
> When I bought my Subaru, it was only $5k difference (about 20%) between a 3-yr old used model with ~36k miles vs. a brand-new model. Subarus are known for holding their value. I decided to go used because a) $5k is still $5k, and b) I wanted the previous model more than I wanted the new one.


We were looking at a used Camry/Accord for my girlfriend back in 2012. 4 cyl 2006-2008 models with 50K+ were still going for within $5000 of a brand-new 2012.

No thanks.

Kinda sucks that my Cruze will never have that kinda resale value (apparently it's already dropped off rapidly), but I don't intend to sell it...if ever. I hope the diesels fair better...really would recommend one for a high MPG car over a hybrid anything.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> Just remember, the _original_ meaning for HYBRID applied to the *mule*, the mating of a male *donkey* and a female *horse*...and probably arranged by a "committee."


:signlol:


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

It looks like a resale market is beginning to establish itself. Cargurus and AutoTrader have used ones under 10,000 miles generally asked in the upper $22K area with some getting up to $25K. Doesn't strike me as much of a discount over buying a new one.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> At the end of the day it is still a low end American car to most consumers.
> 
> It may bring slightly higher than the gas version, but I don't think its going to hold its value exceptionally well by any means.


That's a very simplistic view. 

Businesses depreciate vehicles over five years. Diesels almost always cost more, may cost more for maintenance, and the fuel economy advantage is moderated by higher costs for diesel.

But it is difficult to sell most gas cars with 150,000 miles on them, while many people are willing to buy diesels with that mileage. 

We ran the numbers on a number of diesel versus gas vehicles, and in general, if you plan to drive 30,000 miles per year or more, the diesel is a sure bet. If you are going to drive 15,000 miles per year or less, the gas engine model is usually cheaper.

And what if you drive 15,000 to 30,000 miles per year? We will all find out in 2019. 

What we looked at was Edmunds True Cost of Ownership for a Jetta TDI versus gas model. The total cost was $1,100 less, with mileage of 15,000 miles per year. Since higher mileage favors diesels in several ways, we considered the Cruze TD a no-brainer.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Engine manufacture today is so much better than the 1980s/1970s vehicles I grew up with. My last two gasoline motors both took over 200K in stride. They burned oil and needed higher octane when sold, but still ran pretty good.

What I have experienced was that many other supporting systems wear out by that stage. Heater core, radiator, motor mounts, tranny, shocks and struts. I found myself explaining to potential buyers that they had to accept things like the excessive seatbelt chimes or the sloppy alignment due to worn tie rods "so just buy more used tires".

When you get past 200K on any vehicle, it's been whipped good, regardless of the engine that is in it. :grin:


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

papajoe said:


> its any chevy dealer, that support cruze diesels; re some chevy dealers opt-out of the volt, another speciality car. i guess some dealers are not setup for the diesel.


I'm not sure there's any genuine Chevy dealership that wouldn't service a diesel Cruze. If anyone has experienced that, I would like to know who. I didn't buy my Cruze from my local dealership because they weren't authorized a quota at the time...maybe demand for the CTD was initially so high that some dealerships had to wait. My dealership is selling CTDs now. Anyway, my CTD was the first to get a full service at the local dealership and they didn't hesitate and, on top of that, they did a super job.

Incidentally, my dealership is offering lifetime powertrain warranty on all new and certified used vehicles, Chevy, Buick, GMC, Cadillac, Jeep, Dodge, SRT, Ram, Toyota. I talked at length with a salesman friend and he said they didn't care who serviced the car even doing it yourself with receipts for oil and filters would retain the warranty in force. I personally wouldn't have hesitated to buy a used CTD to save several thousand dollars. Now that I know how good they are, I could personally recommend it. 

Resale? It's hard to say...with used one year old gas Cruzes selling so cheaply, I'm pretty sure that could effect the resale value of the CTD as well. But, some of you are right, I didn't buy my Cruze to sell and as long as it's giving me good service, we're keeping this one!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Zenturi said:


> Engine manufacture today is so much better than the 1980s/1970s vehicles I grew up with. My last two gasoline motors both took over 200K in stride. They burned oil and needed higher octane when sold, but still ran pretty good.
> 
> What I have experienced was that many other supporting systems wear out by that stage. Heater core, radiator, motor mounts, tranny, shocks and struts. I found myself explaining to potential buyers that they had to accept things like the excessive seatbelt chimes or the sloppy alignment due to worn tie rods "so just buy more used tires".
> 
> When you get past 200K on any vehicle, it's been whipped good, regardless of the engine that is in it. :grin:


Volvo, Toyota, and Saab would beg to differ. Their 1980-early 90s gasoline engines didn't have much power but 300+K was a breeze. Don't seem to have as many easily lasting that long these days, even from those manufacturers...they no longer OVERengineer cars like they used to. 

But it looks like the resale of a used CTD is up there with the Japanese cars. That's a great thing for perceived quality. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

So anybody seen any used CTD's out there? Wondering if there is some prices out there so I can get a feel for price. The truck bug is starting to bite me again haha


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll probably check in to a certified used Cruze Diesel in a two years once my Eco is paid off.

If the math works out and I can afford it then I might go for it.

Got lucky with my certified used 2011 eco getting 0% financing for 3 years. And it only had 15,000 miles


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Edmunds now lists used prices for 2014 CTDs. KBB does not yet list any estimates for the diesel.

Edmunds is showing my trade-in value (7 months old, 10k miles) at just over $20k. Dealer retail nearly $23k, a good $4k less than new MRSP, but almost as much as I paid for mine brand new.

An identically equipped and mileaged 2014 2LT with the AT is listed as a solid $2,500 lower. The numbers are very early, but at least so far, the diesel is at least holding it's new purchase premium over the gas model, if not fairing better.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow I'm not doing too good for a gas version that hasn't ticked 2000 miles yet?

2014 Chevrolet Cruze Sedan - What Your Car is Worth













True Market Value[SUP]®[/SUP]Trade-in?Dealer Retail$16,201$18,614Sell This Car Shop For This Car 










Private Party Sale$17,502



*Pricing Details for a 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Sedan*
1LT 4dr Car
[h=2]Customized True Market Value[SUP]®[/SUP] Prices[/h]
Trade-InPrivate PartyDealer RetailNational Base Price$14,579$15,806$16,732Optional Equipment$726$776$905Cargo Net$38$41$486-Way Power Driver's Seat$120$128$149Rear View Camera$350$374$436Remote Engine Start$71$76$89Illuminated Vanity Mirror(s)$33$35$41Heated Exterior Mirrors$57$61$71Auto-Dim Rear View Mirror$57$61$71Color Adjustment - Light Blue$51$56$59Regional Adjustment - for Zip Code 92363$10$11$11Mileage Adjustment - 2,000 miles$220$220$220Condition Adjustment - Outstanding$615$633$687Total 


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

My certified used 2011 Eco Cruze was $14,500 last a August with 15,000 miles. Pretty good deal in my opinion.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

My diesel with 64000 miles: 


True Market Value®Trade-in?Dealer Retail$16,825$19,233SHOP FOR THIS CAR



Private Party Sale$18,197



*Pricing Details for a 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel*
Diesel 4dr Car
*Customized True Market Value® Prices*


Trade-InPrivate PartyDealer RetailNational Base Price$18,620$19,991$21,026Optional Equipment$0$0$0Color Adjustment - Silver$43$46$48Regional Adjustment - for Zip Code$-28$-30$-31Mileage Adjustment - 64,000 miles$-1,810$-1,810$-1,810Condition Adjustment - Clean$0$0$0Total$16,825$18,197$19,233
*Buying a Certified Used VehicleDealer Retail*


Certified Used PriceVehicle not eligible for certification.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Doesn't matter what kbb or nada says. If everyone loves and keeps their CTD there will not be as many floating around used, the ole supply and demand. Only time will tell. I have to wait 5 years just to get it from my wife so ours is not going anywhere anytime soon either. Even at 12k units it will not leave many used floating around for the amount of drivers. I believe the value will stay higher as more diesel cars are released in the years to come and people finally realize the true value of diesel. JMO


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Private party mine is just under $23K. Not to bad.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Some people get a little frustrated with the pace of sales, but at least Chevrolet has not resorted to "blowout rebates" on the Cruze CTD like are appearing on the Silverados now. I'm inclined to agree that the thin supply in general will keep resale values strong.


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

Silverado rebates are because Ford is selling so many more trucks and the price difference is bigger than it was in the past


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I'd say they are holding value pretty well....... Ignore the location. The search is for any distance from it.

Used Chevrolet Cruzes for Sale in Burlington, VT 05401 - AutoTrader.com


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

VtTD said:


> I'd say they are holding value pretty well....... Ignore the location. The search is for any distance from it.
> 
> Used Chevrolet Cruzes for Sale in Burlington, VT 05401 - AutoTrader.com


I never pay attention to the asking prices, as they are often inflated.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

diesel said:


> I never pay attention to the asking prices, as they are often inflated.


Yeah. Good point.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

If trade in prices stay high I may trade in my CTD for the 2015 model. I got 26k on mine and I've had it since February. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

You guys are all forgetting this is the first year of production still. The cruze as a whole looked allot better than most GM compact cars for the first and second years for resale value. I'm sure the diesel will always be better than the high volume gas model, but don't expect that value to stay so good.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I generally keep my cars for a decade or more, so resale value is an imaginary number to me. They are nearly completely "used up" and depreciated before the next owner gets one from me.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

CTD resale value would be boosted if diesel prices continue to be close to mid range gasohol prices and long term reliability from Consumer Reports is good. For many car models diesels have better reliability than their gas counterparts.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Just looked up mine on KBB and it comes in just under $22k. I have 7k miles and I believe the sticker was just a hair shy of $29k.


----------

